# Crazy shots, uncomfortable posictions....



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

This is a video just to smile!

The other day my brother in law asked me after watching some of my videos "can you do some shots a little bit more fun? perhaps moving or in uncomfortable positions!"

my answer is in this video :rofl:

Take care everybody

Volp


----------



## Spireshot (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Volp

Another top video that shows that even on a moving truck, stood on your head and in thick fog you'd still shoot better than me even if I was just stood next to the target. Well done Volp.

It's nice to see you having fun with your shooting but still with your usual accuracy and consistency.

Enjoy your shooting.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoLoLoLoL!!! That's some dámn fancy shootin' Volp! The music set it off nicely, too  my favourite was the teeth shot; pretty snazy there, man!!


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Did you guys see that squirrel shoot that medicine bottle from up in the tree?

Nice shooting, err scratch that,....EXCELLENT shooting and no one can say you ain't having fun.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Hi Volp, *

*Once again, you've provided some delightful over-the-top entertainment. Keep it coming.*


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Very funny video with some great shooting ;- )

wll


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Volp my friend,

What you do is just superb! Like your style, your playful kindness and open minded attitude.

This video will be a treasure to me. When I'm talking about slingshooting for outsiders I always have some trouble to get the feeling. You made a video that's really fun and positive.

Also than you very much for editing the video like this! Fine tempo and cool background music.

All in all, nicely done!

Tremo


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Sei tutto matto!!!!

....per fortuna....LOL

Grazie Volp, riesci sempre a farmi sorridere, ti regalerò una delle mie naturali prima o poi, promesso.

Ciao, salutami l'America!


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Volp ...sei un MITO


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

I would say that BIL must be VERRRY happy with your solution to his request for something&#8230; um, a bit more unorthodox.

It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing. You gots it Volp! The 'swing', I mean.







Good show! Grazie Volp!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Great way too start my day! As always, fun to watch and great shooting. Last shot was classic! Jimmy Hendrix style!


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

VoIp,

Your combination of acrobatics, marksmanship and video editing skills adds a significant of fun and levity
to the sport. That kind of performance pushes all the right buttons. You are a good ambassador for the 
SS community.
Keep us entertained.
And man...you are in good shape!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Total over the top with this fun time shooting//Just goes to show you can shoot form any place..ToDay with this fun video

you B the man with some great talent..Always a treat to watch you shoot..~AKAoldmiser


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Very Fine, You play the slingshot like J. Hendrix

Best regards my friend


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

:slap: What great shooting!!! Your screwball antics were just delightful. Heck, I can't even stand up on roller blades, much less shoot a slingshot while doing so. You know, in the old, old days when I was a lad, any sharp character who hustled the locals at the pool hall was likely to wind up with broken thumbs, inflicted by his disgruntled victims. But I see even that would not slow you down!!! Carry on ... :wave: :thumbsup:

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Inspirational to say the least.

Need one of these videos per day :thumbsup:


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ha love it! You are truly a master of le trick shots :bowdown:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Great, that is pure entertainment and fantastic shooting.


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Volp,

Very, very cool video and amazing shooting! Nice muscle up in the bar resting your body across also! Fun stuff!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Spireshot said:


> Hi Volp
> 
> Another top video that shows that even on a moving truck, stood on your head and in thick fog you'd still shoot better than me even if I was just stood next to the target. Well done Volp.
> 
> ...


Hi Spireshot, thanks a lot for your comment!! You made me smile a lot with your first sentence :rofl:

Volp



Tentacle Toast said:


> LoLoLoLoL!!! That's some dámn fancy shootin' Volp! The music set it off nicely, too  my favourite was the teeth shot; pretty snazy there, man!!


it was my favorite too!!

Thanks my friend!



chuckduster01 said:


> Did you guys see that squirrel shoot that medicine bottle from up in the tree?
> 
> Nice shooting, err scratch that,....EXCELLENT shooting and no one can say you ain't having fun.


You saw it!! aaa that squirrel!!! hahah



Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Hi Volp, *
> 
> *Once again, you've provided some delightful over-the-top entertainment. Keep it coming.*


Always nice to read something from you Mr. Monkeynippless

Thanks!!



wll said:


> Very funny video with some great shooting ;- )
> 
> wll


I am happy that you enjoyed the video! 



Tremoside said:


> Volp my friend,
> 
> What you do is just superb! Like your style, your playful kindness and open minded attitude.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your words!!! what you said it is true, sometimes it is hard to explain to someone our passion, and like you I think the best way to explain it is with a smile

Tremo, Thanks a lot!!



Bob Fionda said:


> Sei tutto matto!!!!
> 
> ....per fortuna....LOL
> 
> ...


Matto......anche mia moglie mi dice sempre la stessa cosa hahahha forse e' per questo che mi ha sposato.

una delle tue naturali :looney: :looney: :looney: aaaaaaaaa sarebbe un onore, magari la prossima volta che tornero' in Italia.

Grazie!!



Widget said:


> Volp ...sei un MITO


grazie fratello!

alla prossima!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Poiema said:


> I would say that BIL must be VERRRY happy with your solution to his request for something&#8230; um, a bit more unorthodox.
> 
> It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing. You gots it Volp! The 'swing', I mean.
> 
> ...


Prego Poiemia 

"It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing" now I have a new favorite sentence!!

Thanks a lot



stinger said:


> Great way too start my day! As always, fun to watch and great shooting. Last shot was classic! Jimmy Hendrix style!


Coffe and slingshot.......it is a good way to start the day! hahaha

Thanks my friend



Onyx said:


> VoIp,
> 
> Your combination of acrobatics, marksmanship and video editing skills adds a significant of fun and levity
> to the sport. That kind of performance pushes all the right buttons. You are a good ambassador for the
> ...


I really appreciate your comment, It is a honor to be called "an ambassador"

many thanks



oldmiser said:


> Total over the top with this fun time shooting//Just goes to show you can shoot form any place..ToDay with this fun video
> 
> you B the man with some great talent..Always a treat to watch you shoot..~AKAoldmiser


Hello my friend! I am very happy that you enjoyed the video again!



Peter Recuas said:


> Very Fine, You play the slingshot like J. Hendrix
> 
> Best regards my friend


J.Hendrix haha

Thanks a lot bud



Charles said:


> :slap: What great shooting!!! Your screwball antics were just delightful. Heck, I can't even stand up on roller blades, much less shoot a slingshot while doing so. You know, in the old, old days when I was a lad, any sharp character who hustled the locals at the pool hall was likely to wind up with broken thumbs, inflicted by his disgruntled victims. But I see even that would not slow you down!!! Carry on ... :wave: :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


I didn't know that story, wow what a story!! It sounds a little bit like where I grew up in Italy, a small valley in the middle of the Alps. Any sharp character who hustled the locals paid the price!

Thanks a lot Charles!



Mr. P said:


> Inspirational to say the least.
> 
> Need one of these videos per day :thumbsup:


Inspirational is the most great compliment! 



sharpshooterJD said:


> Ha love it! You are truly a master of le trick shots :bowdown:


 :thumbsup: Thanks bud



Wingshooter said:


> Great, that is pure entertainment and fantastic shooting.


Thanks a lot, I am happy that you enjoyed it



Ifab25 said:


> Volp,
> 
> Very, very cool video and amazing shooting! Nice muscle up in the bar resting your body across also! Fun stuff!!


The muscle up.....You saw it! thanks my friend


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Volp,

You are going to burst into an anime cartoon any second, I am sure of it!! You are the spirit of slingshots incarnated. Your whimsical joy and laser-like focus are the perfect combination. Very inspiring, as others have said, and surely more have silently felt. I appreciate you man. 
Stay you,
SF


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

Funny, funny, Iliked very much ! !


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

SmilingFury said:


> Volp,
> 
> You are going to burst into an anime cartoon any second, I am sure of it!! You are the spirit of slingshots incarnated. Your whimsical joy and laser-like focus are the perfect combination. Very inspiring, as others have said, and surely more have silently felt. I appreciate you man.
> Stay you,
> SF


SF, "thanks a lot" is not enough to describe how much I appreciate your words!! How did you know that I like anime cartoon? 

Many thanks my Friend

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

LP Sling said:


> Funny, funny, Iliked very much ! !


Obrigado!!

I am happy that you liked it!

Take care

Volp


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Ah, that just made my day! Fantastic show of slingshot skill and you obviously had fun doing it. Had me grinning from beginning to end. :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great fun!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

TSM said:


> Ah, that just made my day! Fantastic show of slingshot skill and you obviously had fun doing it. Had me grinning from beginning to end. :thumbsup:


  If I gave you a smile, I did my job good!!

Thanks a lot my TSM!!

take care

Volp



Beanflip said:


> Great fun!


Thanks Beanflip!

Volp


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Volp that was the most entertaining shooting I have ever seen!! Simply amazing. 

Tom


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Volp that was the most entertaining shooting I have ever seen!! Simply amazing.
> 
> Tom


WOW! Thanks Tom!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for that 
I see a new competition coming up 
"the Volp style crazy shots" 
Ciao


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

leon13 said:


> Thanks so much for that
> I see a new competition coming up
> "the Volp style crazy shots"
> Ciao


  It could be!

Thanks bud!

Volp


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

Fantastic shooting! Thoroughly enjoyed the video and always appreciate your positive and cheery attitude displayed in your videos  You truly are an inspiration showing that the dream world can become reality. Thank you 

Take care,

~Firefly


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Firefly said:


> Fantastic shooting! Thoroughly enjoyed the video and always appreciate your positive and cheery attitude displayed in your videos  You truly are an inspiration showing that the dream world can become reality. Thank you
> 
> Take care,
> 
> ~Firefly


Thanks a lot Firefly! 

Volp


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Made my day! Thanks


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Tag said:


> Made my day! Thanks


I am happy to read that!

Thanks Tag

Volp


----------

